# hurricane channels?



## ericcooper1956 (Jul 19, 2011)

Are there going to be national relays of Florida TV stations for Hurricane Irene similar to what they have done for hurricanes in the past?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

It's not going to hit Florida.

It's looking like North Carolina is the farthest south that it could hit.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

*FEMA chief is saying that Irene could affect entire East Coast *

Craig Fugate, the administrator of the Federal Emergency Management Agency, says people along the entire Eastern Seaboard need to pay attention to Irene. Fugate says that hurricanes are not only a "Southern thing" and that Irene could affect the Mid-Atlantic and northeast coast and are warning people that the first hurricane to seriously threaten the U.S. in three years could cause flooding and other impacts from Florida to New England.

http://www.cbsatlanta.com/story/15309965/hurricane-irene-heads-toward-hispaniola-and-us


----------



## ZBM2 ZAR3 (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, the Accuweather website has some pretty good forecast information and articles relating to similar hurricanes from years past. Also there is the National Hurricane Center site that provides all sorts of tracking charts and forecast advisories...

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## ericcooper1956 (Jul 19, 2011)

RunnerFL said:


> It's not going to hit Florida.
> 
> It's looking like North Carolina is the farthest south that it could hit.


And then Virgina....first an earthquake, then Irene!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> And then Virgina....first an earthquake, then Irene!


Now Virginia is going to be missed. You should keep up on forecasts. :lol:

http://stormpulse.com.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

http://www.cbsatlanta.com/story/15321281/evacuations-begin-in-nc-ahead-of-hurricane-irene


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Mavrick said:



> http://www.cbsatlanta.com/story/15321281/evacuations-begin-in-nc-ahead-of-hurricane-irene


Paranoia strikes...


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Are there going to be national relays of Florida TV stations for Hurricane Irene similar to what they have done for hurricanes in the past?


What did they do? Did they put news casts of stations where the hurricanes hit?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mx6bfast said:


> What did they do? Did they put news casts of stations where the hurricanes hit?


In the past DirecTV has turned on locals for the areas hit nationwide so that all DirecTV customer's could watch the local stations in those areas. Like a few years ago when Galveston was hit, we got some of their locals on special channels.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> In the past DirecTV has turned on locals for the areas hit nationwide so that all DirecTV customer's could watch the local stations in those areas. Like a few years ago when Galveston was hit, we got some of their locals on special channels.


Ahhh. Not that I have moved to an area that has a hurricane season I'm paying attention to them.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Paranoia strikes...


No, not paranoia. The Island of Ocracoke is served only by ferries and very small ferries at that. Once ferry service is interrupted, those people remaining on Ocracoke are stuck there. Consequently, once the storm track indicates that it may pass over or near the Outer Banks, an evacuation is initiated. Should they hesitate, the residents and visitors could find themselves stranded, even waiting until Friday morning would be too late.

The rest of the Outer Banks are connected to the mainland by bridges and so the evacuation can be ordered in a more timely manner. Complicating the issue is the fact that Hatteras Island and north is served by one two-lane road. At some points the road is only a few yards from the ocean and is frequently overwashed and cut.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

crkeehn said:


> No, not paranoia.


Having been through numerous Cat 1's, a few Cat 2's, some Cat 3's a Cat 4 and a Cat 5 I still say it's paranoia. We have daily thunderstorms that are worse than most hurricanes or tropical storms that have ever gone through here and several were direct hits.


----------



## noahproblem (Aug 20, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> In the past DirecTV has turned on locals for the areas hit nationwide so that all DirecTV customer's could watch the local stations in those areas. Like a few years ago when Galveston was hit, we got some of their locals on special channels.


Great! So if the track stays where it is and it slams New England, I'll get to watch the Boston loc...oh, wait....dang.

Looks like I won't be watching much of anything once it gets here...:eek2:


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

one of them is now Golden Eagle Broadcasting and other is a shopping channel.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm sure they will turn them on soon


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Are there going to be national relays of Florida TV stations for Hurricane Irene similar to what they have done for hurricanes in the past?


Not till after the hurricane has past the affected area and as long as the station maintains local broadcasting. The minute the station goes back to network programming, Directv will turn them off.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Having been through numerous Cat 1's, a few Cat 2's, some Cat 3's a Cat 4 and a Cat 5 I still say it's paranoia. We have daily thunderstorms that are worse than most hurricanes or tropical storms that have ever gone through here and several were direct hits.


and you live in an area that has a number of options for evacuation, should you have a severe storm. The Outer Banks are served by one road, Rte 12. Rte 12 is a two lane road and is frequently overwashed by less powerful storms. If Rte 12 is overwashed or cut, those south of the blockage are stranded on a very narrow island, only a few feet above sea level. The Bonner bridge is also a potential bottleneck, and is subject to washing out of the support pilings. when you are dealing with human life, it is better to err on the side of caution, especially when the lifeline is so thin and fragile.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

crkeehn said:


> and you live in an area that has a number of options for evacuation, should you have a severe storm. The Outer Banks are served by one road, Rte 12. Rte 12 is a two lane road and is frequently overwashed by less powerful storms. If Rte 12 is overwashed or cut, those south of the blockage are stranded on a very narrow island, only a few feet above sea level. The Bonner bridge is also a potential bottleneck, and is subject to washing out of the support pilings. when you are dealing with human life, it is better to err on the side of caution, especially when the lifeline is so thin and fragile.


Still no reason for paranoia and hysteria... Paranoia, hysteria and exaggeration are what get people killed. They started the evacuations days before the storm will be near them, still another couple of days to go. If the people aren't evacuated yet it's because they don't want to be so relax.

As for us having "a number of options for evacuation", not really. North is all we have.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Having been through numerous Cat 1's, a few Cat 2's, some Cat 3's a Cat 4 and a Cat 5 I still say it's paranoia. We have daily thunderstorms that are worse than most hurricanes or tropical storms that have ever gone through here and several were direct hits.


Sure helps the supermarkets around here. Bottled water and bread flies off the shelves. Now the pundits are saying that this might hit NJ like Floyd did.

Ah, the joy of living a stone's throw from a river. And it's the estuary of the river to make things even worse. Not only do we have to worry about the river flooding, we have to worry about the tides backing up the flood waters. Floyd put a foot of water in the lower level of our home. I've put in two large sump pumps since that disaster and now I'm thinking I should have put in a third one.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Sure helps the supermarkets around here. Bottled water and bread flies off the shelves.


Yup and that's exactly why the media over hypes a hurricane. They are basically throwing supermarkets and stores like Home Depot or Lowe's a bone. They create mass hysteria and panic that leads to bad things. I see it all the time down here. Our news stations completely freak out if a disturbance is in the Atlantic and send everyone into a panic causing traffic accidents, shortages on stuff like water, bread, plywood, etc. Then it turns out the thing, if it even gets here, is nothing more than one of our daily thunderstorms.

What you don't hear them say, at least not down here when it was "coming right for us", is that the main part of the storm is on the east side so places like NC, VA, DC, etc basically just get a thunderstorm because they will only get the west side of the storm and nowhere near the eye.



rich584 said:


> Ah, the joy of living a stone's throw from a river. And it's the estuary of the river to make things even worse. Not only do we have to worry about the river flooding, we have to worry about the tides backing up the flood waters. Floyd put a foot of water in the lower level of our home. I've put in two large sump pumps since that disaster and now I'm thinking I should have put in a third one.


Now that would suck. Have any sandbags handy? I live near a canal here and luckily in the 8 years that I've been at this location the canal has only overflowed its banks twice and the worst of those 2 only resulted in about 6" of flooding.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Now that would suck. Have any sandbags handy? I live near a canal here and luckily in the 8 years that I've been at this location the canal has only overflowed its banks twice and the worst of those 2 only resulted in about 6" of flooding.


I does suck and it's my own fault. I grew up on the Jersey shore and flooding is a way of life there. As you get closer to the shore the higher the houses sit. Near the water, at least nine courses of cinder blocks are used. No cellars, of course.

The first ten years we were in this house, we had no problems at all, now the river floods regularly. Surely a lot of folks on the forum have seen the Bound Brook flood pictures in recent years. I live about ten minutes or less from Bound Brook's main street.

But I'm over twenty feet above the river and unless something monstrous happens like the eye of a hurricane entering Raritan Bay, I should be OK. If the eye does enter the Bay, and we have no history of that happening, we're probably royally screwed.

Rich


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

A lot of people don't realize how fragile the barrier islands are. My favorite place in the world is Ocracoke Island and it's just a little pile of sand sticking up out of the water.

Hurricanes have drastically rearranged the landscape down there over the last couple hundred years and it could very well happen again. Inlets come and go, even whole islands have disappeared. Ocracoke itself was not an island until a hurricane separated it from Hatteras.

I'm sure the smartest thing would be for people not to try to live there, but I'd be there myself if I could (not this weekend though!)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> But I'm over twenty feet above the river and unless something monstrous happens like the eye of a hurricane entering Raritan Bay, I should be OK. If the eye does enter the Bay, and we have no history of that happening, we're probably royally screwed.


I think you'll be ok then.

At this moment Irene is sitting 150 miles due east of me and it's not even raining here. It rained an hour ago for about 15 minutes but other than that nothing. This side of the storm has nothing on it.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I use the 'WunderMap' to track these things. Wunderground is a great weather site.

Here's Irene's: http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...hur.cod=1&hur.fx=1&hur.obs=1&fire=0&ft=0&sl=0


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> In the past DirecTV has turned on locals for the areas hit nationwide so that all DirecTV customer's could watch the local stations in those areas. Like a few years ago when Galveston was hit, we got some of their locals on special channels.


I have a friend in Humble, TX and when that hurricane hit Houston a few years back. He was without power for days in his area. So D* put the KHOU station on nationwide and I'm in TN so I watched the station and he drove around and reported local road and power line, etc issues then I got on a live chat with KHOU and reported what my friend told me. They aired it on the station to help those in that area. It is a big help in situations like that. I just hope this won't be another killer storm!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> I use the 'WunderMap' to track these things. Wunderground is a great weather site.
> 
> Here's Irene's: http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...hur.cod=1&hur.fx=1&hur.obs=1&fire=0&ft=0&sl=0


Good site! Still doesn't look good for us.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I think you'll be ok then.
> 
> At this moment Irene is sitting 150 miles due east of me and it's not even raining here. It rained an hour ago for about 15 minutes but other than that nothing. This side of the storm has nothing on it.


I was hoping it would just go out to sea. Now it looks like we're gonna get a whole lot of rain. And rain is what bothers us the most. But, we've got the Army Corps of Engineers working toward a solution. The same folks who nearly destroyed the Jersey shore back in the early 50s. Hope they've gotten better. They never seem to realize how powerful the rivers and oceans are and how little of what they do matters.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Good site! Still doesn't look good for us.
> 
> Rich


No, it doesn't. :eek2:

My mother-in-law (85) lives in New Canaan, CT and she's in the bulls eye too. We're likely to feel at least a Cat 1 here.

Not good at all. :nono:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> No, it doesn't. :eek2:
> 
> My mother-in-law (85) lives in New Canaan, CT and she's in the bulls eye too. We're likely to feel at least a Cat 1 here.
> 
> Not good at all. :nono:


I'm about 40 miles by road from the ocean and I'm not worried about the wind, just the rain. I really feel bad for the people that live right along the river. They buy the houses, get flooded (or Floyded, as we call it now) and sell the houses two years later and the beat goes on and on. They just started putting their cars for sale in front of their houses recently. When the river floods, it happens so quickly, people can't react fast enough.

Rich


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

This tracker is pretty scary to look at right now. http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26295161/ns/weather/ I recall March 14,2010 when 70+ mph winds blew down several trees in my neighborhood. A bunch landed on some homes. Hopefully these stronger winds don't materialize here. Make a turn Irene! According to the tracker, those type of winds are not expected in my neck of the woods at this time but between 58 mph and 74 mph- 10% chance.

I'd rather have another small earthquake.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

mikeny said:


> This tracker is pretty scary to look at right now. http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26295161/ns/weather/ I recall March 14,2010 when 70+ mph winds blew down several trees in my neighborhood. A bunch landed on some homes. Hopefully these stronger winds don't materialize here. Make a turn Irene! According to the tracker, those type of winds are not expected in my neck of the woods at this time but between 58 mph and 74 mph- 10% chance.
> 
> I'd rather have another small earthquake.


What part of LI are you Mike


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Still no reason for paranoia and hysteria... Paranoia, hysteria and exaggeration are what get people killed. They started the evacuations days before the storm will be near them, still another couple of days to go. If the people aren't evacuated yet it's because they don't want to be so relax.
> 
> As for us having "a number of options for evacuation", not really. North is all we have.


No, more people get killed by ignoring the warnings. Better to over exaggerate than the reverse.

In many areas, it is important to evacuate early because of limited access out of the area.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Garry said:


> No, more people get killed by ignoring the warnings. Better to over exaggerate than the reverse.


I disagree. The exaggerations cause mass panic and hysteria and lead to more issues than the storm itself. I've seen it first hand many times.



Garry said:


> In many areas, it is important to evacuate early because of limited access out of the area.


I agree it's important but there's a HUGE difference between "Ok folks, we need you all to be out of here within 72 hours" and "Get out, get out now or you'll die".


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm guessing these channels will appear when Irene nears landfall


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just got thru examining that track and it looks like it will be a cat 1 hurricane when it hits NJ, but the eye is gonna come pretty close to Raritan Bay. That's gonna cause a lot of problems here.

Rich


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> What part of LI are you Mike


I'm in Lynbrook, Western Nassau. Where are you?

Just got an automated call from the Nassau County Executive saying if you're South of Sunrise HWY (which I am) you're in a Coastal Flood Zone and you should go stay with a friend or family member North of Sunrise HWY from now until the end of the storm.

I'm surprised they're saying "now..until the end of the storm" when it's not supposed to come until late Saturday into Sunday.

The tracker is saying now 50% of 39mph+, 20% of 58mph+ and 5% of 74mph+. That's worse than this morning but at the worst today, I remember a 30% chance of 58mph+.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

djzack67 said:


> I'm guessing these channels will appear when Irene nears landfall


In the past they've been after the storm passes through.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Im in Washington NC and the track of the eye is expected to move about 15 miles east of here. But local weather is saying they expect the storm to track inland a little more west. They are saying 17 inches of rain is expected and 100 mph winds here. I have my antenna feeds thru my directv over the air tuner so when the heavy rain starts and knocks out Directv I can still watch local news.

local channel websites for the Greenville Washington New Bern NC market ( Eastern NC )

www.witn.com (nbc)
www.wnct.com (cbs)
www.wcti12.com (abc)
www.wral.com (cbs Raliegh)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mikeny said:


> I'm surprised they're saying "now..until the end of the storm" when it's not supposed to come until late Saturday into Sunday.


The storm has picked up speed and is now moving at 14mph. Originally the forecast had the storm due east of us at 2am Friday, it was due east of us around 2pm today though and is well north of us now. And now it's in open ocean so it may pick up more speed, but hopefully not strength.


----------



## ericcooper1956 (Jul 19, 2011)

RunnerFL said:


> Now Virginia is going to be missed. You should keep up on forecasts. :lol:
> 
> http://stormpulse.com.


:nono:

Weather Channel Map still shows eastern Virginia!

http://www.weather.com/weather/hurr...ression-nine-storm-hurricane-irene_2011-08-20


----------



## ericcooper1956 (Jul 19, 2011)

RunnerFL said:


> In the past they've been after the storm passes through.


Not always, a couple years ago KHOU Houston was on nationwide ahead of the storm


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> :nono:
> 
> Weather Channel Map still shows eastern Virginia!
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/hurr...ression-nine-storm-hurricane-irene_2011-08-20


Yeah, I also posted what you quoted about 24 hours ago. Gotta stay up to date... The storm came back to the west a bit since my post.


----------



## skihoodoo (Oct 17, 2008)

got this from @directvservice on twitter

We have no info at this time. We had great kudos for it in the past. We'll make sure to let you know on here if we do


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Wishing everybody in the path good luck and safety.
Be calm and sure to have:
-bottled water, quite a few gallons in case your water provider can't pump
-First aid kit
-Canned goods and a good ole fashioned turn by hand can opener. 
-Lots of batteries and flashlights
-battery powered radio and/or TV. Not rechargable batteries, but alkalines since you can't recharge without power
-a safe room/place in case the roof starts coming off 

And if you have the eye pass over your house and you go outside, stay really close to the house. The backside comes really quick and sometimes catches people who have wandered a bit too far.

From experience with Andrew, Francis, Jeanne and Wilma. New roof and a few other home improvements thanks to them.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I just got thru examining that track and it looks like it will be a cat 1 hurricane when it hits NJ, but the eye is gonna come pretty close to Raritan Bay. That's gonna cause a lot of problems here.
> 
> Rich


And it's going to be hitting at high tide too.The Bayshore will be a disaster !


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

mikeny said:


> I'm in Lynbrook, Western Nassau. Where are you?
> 
> Just got an automated call from the Nassau County Executive saying if you're South of Sunrise HWY (which I am) you're in a Coastal Flood Zone and you should go stay with a friend or family member North of Sunrise HWY from now until the end of the storm.
> 
> ...


Im in Bellmore Mike Im about 7 blocks from Sunrise Highway


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

I'm in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia. Isabel wasn't as strong as this storm but it did some really bad damage for this area. I usually don't fall for all the hype they do on the local channels everytime something happens but this one has me worried. I just hope it moves through quickly.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jimmy 440 said:


> And it's going to be hitting at high tide too.The Bayshore will be a disaster !


Looks like it's moving further to the east now, but will be up to a cat 2 when it comes thru. Doesn't look like last night's track and the eye isn't aimed at the Bay anymore. See *this*. On the other hand, Long Island is right in it's track.

Let us pray...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jimmy 440 said:


> And it's going to be hitting at high tide too.The Bayshore will be a disaster !


We'll see something less than Norfolk will, should be interesting to see what happens there. Right now the Bayshore (the area surrounding Raritan Bay) looks like it will just get moderate winds and rain. Long Island looks like it's right in the bullseye of the eye. Shame, when that happens they do suffer terribly.

Rich


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

One should also have cash on hand in case the ATM network is down.


----------



## edtv411 (Apr 22, 2010)

If New York City/New Jersey/Long Island is a target, and all the NYC stations are going wall to wall with coverage, i'm hoping DirecTV unlocks the east coast DNS feeds since they are WNBC, WABC, WCBS and WNYW. It's certainly an easy thing to do since the channels already exist and new space would have to be carved out for any other markets/stations wishing to rebroadcast their coverage nationally should conditions warrant it.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

mikeny said:


> I'm surprised they're saying "now..until the end of the storm" when it's not supposed to come until late Saturday into Sunday.


The emergency management planners don't want everyone to wait until the last minute and cause gridlock which would leave people trapped in their cars when the hurricane hit.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Newshawk said:


> The emergency management planners don't want everyone to wait until the last minute and cause gridlock which would leave people trapped in their cars when the hurricane hit.


Well now it's turned into a mandatory evacuation order by 5pm tomorrow.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> One should also have cash on hand in case the ATM network is down.


Yep, already went and filled up the cars and got some cash out.

They already ran out of regular at the closest station near me and at the other one there was a long line. Some woman tried to sneak in front of me and I made her move. People were ridiculously rude around the Hampton Roads area of Virginia (well more than normal) for Isabel and it looks like it's already starting for Irene.
Going to be a long stressful day tomorrow.


----------



## ericcooper1956 (Jul 19, 2011)

edtv411 said:


> If New York City/New Jersey/Long Island is a target, and all the NYC stations are going wall to wall with coverage, i'm hoping DirecTV unlocks the east coast DNS feeds since they are WNBC, WABC, WCBS and WNYW. It's certainly an easy thing to do since the channels already exist and new space would have to be carved out for any other markets/stations wishing to rebroadcast their coverage nationally should conditions warrant it.


from their twitter,at 5pm EDT *we are monitoring the situation but have no info at this time.*


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Well now it's turned into a mandatory evacuation order by 5pm tomorrow.


Mike good luck stay safe


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Mike good luck stay safe


I had hoped that thing would go east by now, the eye's holding steady and heading right for Long Island. That is a monstrously big storm, and looks more like a Northeaster, than a hurricane. Be well.

Rich


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I had hoped that thing would go east by now, the eye's holding steady and heading right for Long Island. That is a monstrously big storm, and looks more like a Northeaster, than a hurricane. Be well.
> 
> Rich


Yeah I know what your situation like


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

I noticed a few hours ago on my local news web site that we are in a mandatory evacuation area. No where to go though and I'm on standby at work so...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Yeah I know what your situation like


As long as my two large sump pumps can deal with the rain and high tide we should be OK. If not, I'll be installing new carpets and another pump. Being on the Raritan's estuary is the worst part of it. Nowhere for the runoff from the north to go at high tide. Sunday morning's high tide should be the worst.

Rich


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

For what it's worth, if you want good coverage, hope they pick up a Philly station. Covers everything from the Delaware coast up to Monmouth County, NJ.


----------



## sportsfan24 (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like the channel will be 259


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

sportsfan24 said:


> Looks like the channel will be 259


And 325, and 349

http://www.wcti12.com/news/28993325/detail.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Channels are in guide.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

And the press release:



> EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(EON: Enhanced Online News)--DIRECTV is launching a dedicated 24/7 "Hurricane Irene Information" channel that will provide live broadcasts from local stations in markets affected by the hurricane to DIRECTV viewers nationwide.
> 
> The DIRECTV-produced information channel will begin broadcasting at midnight EDT/9 p.m. PDT tonight and will air on three separate viewer channels: 259, 325 and 349. DIRECTV plans to provide continuous coverage throughout the weekend or until the storm has diminished in strength.
> 
> ...


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"cpalmer2k" said:


> And the press release:


Nice. I can watch as long as I have power.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

And if you are on the road, XM radio channel 1 is simulcasting The Weather Channel.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Davenlr" said:


> And if you are on the road, XM radio channel 1 is simulcasting The Weather Channel.


XM used to have 247.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Figured I would include the link to the full press release.

http://investor.directv.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=601375


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Mike good luck stay safe





rich584 said:


> I had hoped that thing would go east by now, the eye's holding steady and heading right for Long Island. That is a monstrously big storm, and looks more like a Northeaster, than a hurricane. Be well.
> 
> Rich


Thanks. Same to you guys and all in it's path. We're heading to the Buffalo area tomorrow. I always wanted to see Niagra Falls.


----------



## renen (Jul 16, 2007)

Kudos to Direct TV to gives us access and let us see how our families are doing during this tragedy!

Renen


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"mikeny" said:


> Thanks. Same to you guys and all in it's path. We're heading to the Buffalo area tomorrow. I always wanted to see Niagra Falls.


Lived in buffalo for 5 years. Great place. I recommend the maid of the mist at niagara falls and a bills game at Ralph wilson stadium. The mets also have a AAA team there, the bisons. Also Duffs is great for some wings, so is anchor bar.

Kevin


----------



## tenpins (Jan 19, 2010)

To those in Irene's paths, thoughts and prayers to everyone in Irene's path. Be safe.


----------



## ericcooper1956 (Jul 19, 2011)

Great job so far DTV and kudos to WCTI 12 as well


----------



## ncgbrown (Sep 4, 2007)

I live in eastern NC and I only watch Skip Waters on WCTI. Very professional and scientific explanations. Prefer him to most national guys.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Channel 259 is LIVE


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Channel 259 is LIVE


Also channel's 325 and 349


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

They just switched it to WAVY.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> They just switched it to WAVY.


That's my local channel.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I have QuickTune setup to all the nationwide news channels.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

betterdan said:


> That's my local channel.


Love your reporter jumping into the water in the parking lot like a little kid. Hilarious.


----------



## tenpins (Jan 19, 2010)

watching WAVY's coverage of 2 people/ 1 cat being rescued from a small boat by Coast Guard & Norfolk Emergency svcs. Unbelieveable. Love to hear why they were out in supid crazy weather!


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I live in Va beach. But currently the hurricane ch is Wavy tv 10. Im not sure if its the same outside of my dma. But I would believe so. 


Also currently wtkr hd is down. Probably due to weather.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Thank you d tv. Reason why i have not left to dish. 

News mix plus local station coverage.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dtv757 said:


> I live in Va beach. But currently the hurricane ch is Wavy tv 10. Im not sure if its the same outside of my dma. But I would believe so.
> 
> Also currently wtkr hd is down. Probably due to weather.


Where in VA Beach? I used to live off of VA Beach Blvd and Independence.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

By lynnhaven mall


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Are others out side of Va/nc able to view wavy tv coverage on ch 349?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dtv757 said:


> Are others out side of Va/nc able to view wavy tv coverage on ch 349?


Ive been watching it all morning. No issues with the transmission so far.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dtv757 said:


> By lynnhaven mall


Ahhh yes, I went there often. Did they fly everything out of Oceana?

Stay safe!

I'm watching WAVY here in South Florida while I work today.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I cant believe the post office is out in a hurricane delivering mail. That is absurd.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"Davenlr" said:


> I cant believe the post office is out in a hurricane delivering mail. That is absurd.


Absurd is putting it mildly.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Now it looks like the eye is gonna just pass NYC harbor and Raritan Bay. Sure hope it doesn't make a hard left when it gets there.

Rich


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I really appreciate DirecTV opening up these channels. I would much rather watch the local coverage, commercial free, then CNN, FOX and the Weather Channel with all their commercials. I think this is a great public service provided by them!


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Phil T said:


> I really appreciate DirecTV opening up these channels. I would much rather watch the local coverage, commercial free, then CNN, FOX and the Weather Channel with all their commercials. I think this is a great public service provided by them!


+1 I was watching the local coverage earlier but switched to the nationals every once in a while. WCTI's power went out for a while, can't get closer to the storm than that. Also one of their guys was tied to a pole cuz the wind kept knocking him over, talk about dedication. Every time I would turn on TWC, CNN or MSNBC all they would talk about was NYC while sitting in their comfy studios.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

"RunnerFL" said:


> Ahhh yes, I went there often. Did they fly everything out of Oceana?
> 
> Stay safe!
> 
> I'm watching WAVY here in South Florida while I work today.


That's cool u can watch in fl. Im ok thanks. And I still have D* HD  . Glad my dish is on a pole.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

"Phil T" said:


> I really appreciate DirecTV opening up these channels. ...


Yes I think its great too!


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks like D* keeps switching from wavy 10 (Portsmouth, Va) to a Richmond station. Wwbt.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Kevin F said:


> Lived in buffalo for 5 years. Great place. I recommend the maid of the mist at niagara falls and a bills game at Ralph wilson stadium. The mets also have a AAA team there, the bisons. Also Duffs is great for some wings, so is anchor bar.
> 
> Kevin


Thanks for the recommendations. First time ever here. Traffic was great. The weather is great too! I would love to catch the Bisons/Red Wings game tomorrow after the Falls.

BTW I caught some of the channel 349 coverage last night on DirecTV and it was pretty cool seeing the NC local channel.


----------



## Visman (Feb 17, 2008)

I have be watching most NBC 4 New York Channel 392 and what ever other locals that DirecTV is Broadcasting on channel 259.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I wonder if they'll switch from WAVY to a Philly or NY station?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

They switched to a ABC 7 affiliate, havent figured out where it is yet. Freeway cams are out of Washington DC.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> They switched to a ABC 7 affiliate, havent figured out where it is yet. Freeway cams are out of Washington DC.


WJLA Washington, DC


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Coca Cola Kid" said:


> WJLA Washington, DC


Not that much fun for me. I get WJLA OTA and on fios.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

tonyd79 said:


> Not that much fun for me. I get WJLA OTA and on fios.


Must be fun to see it in HD though, we can't.


----------



## BGreen965 (Aug 12, 2007)

Can someone at Directv please open up 390 - 398? Would love to watch the NYC overnight coverage. CNN gave a sneak peak of WCBS which was just enough to get me to want more.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Must be fun to see it in HD though, we can't.


Rain go so bad all OTA is breaking up and satellite HD is in and out. SD is okay. Using Fios and DirecTV SD now.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

It's WABC now.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Coca Cola Kid" said:


> It's WABC now.


Surprised they didn't open HD channel.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Fox Business Channel (D* 359) is showing channel 5 out of New York.


----------



## tenpins (Jan 19, 2010)

Watching ABC out of NYC on TV, channel 259. The Life Guard shack @ Long Beach NY pushed off foundation by water surge up against Boardwalk. The Beach erosion is just unbelievable. I wonder if the reporters that are outside in the elements get any extra $'s for their assignments. Good coverage from all of the local channels.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Speaking of reporters compelled to stand near the ocean for their live reports, here's one who got drenched in toxic waste while on the air. He will be lucky not to get very sick from the 'organic' material blown all over him.

http://www.myfoxny.com/dpp/news/fox-reporter-gives-update-covered-in-sea-foam-20110827


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

BGreen965 said:


> Can someone at Directv please open up 390 - 398? Would love to watch the NYC overnight coverage. CNN gave a sneak peak of WCBS which was just enough to get me to want more.


They can't unless the local station and CBS give the ok. Also FCC rules and regs will not let them.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Speaking of reporters compelled to stand near the ocean for their live reports, here's one who got drenched in toxic waste while on the air. He will be lucky not to get very sick from the 'organic' material blown all over him.
> 
> http://www.myfoxny.com/dpp/news/fox-reporter-gives-update-covered-in-sea-foam-20110827


I saw that last night, he was in Ocean City MD. Wondered what that stuff was. By the way, thanx again for that Wundermaps link. Very helpful, it was.

Rich


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, man, what a dumbass.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Well we made it through just fine in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia. No trees down around any houses by me that I can see. The road flooded up to 3 houses down last night but this morning everything is dry, probably because of the wind. 
Didn't get as much rain as I thought but our power went down Saturday morning at 11am and didn't come back till about 2:30 am Sunday morning.
I think Isabel was worse, in my area anyways.

Glad it's over with.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

I evacuated to Baltimore from Ocean City MD. From what I hear from 2 neighbors who stayed everything is okay. We've had worse from Nor'easter storms.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

RasputinAXP said:


> Oh, man, what a dumbass.


Could get worse. The "dumbass" might run for office someday and get elected!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Could get worse. The "dumbass" might run for office someday and get elected!


Naw, that just happens in Jersey!

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Oh, man, what a dumbass.


How'd you make out? We got a little bit of water downstairs, not much. I will be putting in another pump as soon as things get settled down. I just went out and checked the Raritan River and it's not nearly as high as it was after Floyd. Pretty high tho. No evacuations along River Road. A few flooded houses on the river side of River Road have a lot of water on their property, but they get flooded out constantly.

Rich


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> Speaking of reporters compelled to stand near the ocean for their live reports, here's one who got drenched in toxic waste while on the air. He will be lucky not to get very sick from the 'organic' material blown all over him.
> 
> http://www.myfoxny.com/dpp/news/fox-reporter-gives-update-covered-in-sea-foam-20110827


I was watching that live. I think this was the origin story of one of the dumber superheroes. Toxic Avenger, maybe?


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

It's WBZ now.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 16, 2007)

They have now switch to WBZ CBS Boston on 325.

Edited: They have now switch back to CBS 2 New York.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Unknown said:


> They have now switch to WBZ CBS Boston on 325.
> 
> Edited: They have now switch back to CBS 2 New York.


They didn't switch back to it, they were showing WABC for several hours.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

Appears they have now switched to WBZ in Boston for good. I wonder what market they'll go to next, if any...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I gave up on the trees might be cracking reporting, and switched to HD on CNN. You know its over when they are showing kids pretending to be hurricane I-reporters.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Oddly, they didn't even mention Boston in the press release.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 16, 2007)

They switch back to ABC 7 out of New York City.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

betterdan said:


> Well we made it through just fine in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia. No trees down around any houses by me that I can see. The road flooded up to 3 houses down last night but this morning everything is dry, probably because of the wind.
> Didn't get as much rain as I thought but our power went down Saturday morning at 11am and didn't come back till about 2:30 am Sunday morning.
> I think Isabel was worse, in my area anyways.
> 
> Glad it's over with.


Good news betterdan. Many trees are down in my neighborhood in Western Nassau County but thankfully, none on our block and we didn't lose power. No flooding either.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

mikeny said:


> Good news betterdan. Many trees are down in my neighborhood in Western Nassau County but thankfully, none on our block and we didn't lose power. No flooding either.


Good to hear!
I went out this morning to drive to the grocery store to get something for breakfast and I didn't see anything but very minor damage. No downed trees anywhere, just 1 split. A couple of wood fence panels were knocked down and branches in yards.
A few stoplights were either out or blinking. I came up on a 4 way intersection with a flashing red light so I stopped. There was an electric truck in the left lane going the other way. He was parked, blocking the lane while working on the traffic light. It was hard to see around him but I didn't see any cars coming so I proceeded to cross the intersection when this other car came speeding like a bat out of hell through the intersection and barely missed me as I slammed on the brakes and he swerved. Damn idiots were running lights like this after Isabel too.
Virginia- home of the most idiotic drivers.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mikeny said:


> Good news betterdan. Many trees are down in my neighborhood in Western Nassau County but thankfully, none on our block and we didn't lose power. No flooding either.


Check the Weather Bug radar, the thing is circling around again and it's gonna take another swipe at us.

Rich


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

richall01 said:


> They can't unless the local station and CBS give the ok. Also FCC rules and regs will not let them.


Actually, the FCC rules allow broadcasters to do just about anything when they're dealing with public safety issues.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"richall01" said:


> They can't unless the local station and CBS give the ok. Also FCC rules and regs will not let them.


The local affiliates have no real say as the New York channels would not be broadcasting material they have rights to. Not network and not syndicated shows or sports.

No different than the info channel they are running, really. They didn't get local affiliate clearance for it nor did they need it.


----------



## skihoodoo (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks like the directv coverage is over


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I saw that last night, he was in Ocean City MD. Wondered what that stuff was. By the way, thanx again for that Wundermaps link. Very helpful, it was.
> 
> Rich


NP. I was answering your post yesterday morning at around 9:30 when we lost power here. We still don't have it back (23 hours and counting). We've never lost it before this for more than 10 minutes in over 20 years.

I'm at a local McDonald's using their wifi, having breakfast and charging my laptop........... :eek2:


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

FWIW There were more trees down in Baltimore than when we got back home to Ocean City MD


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

While I appreciated the local channel coverage, I'm just a bit surprised that DirecTV didn't send a TV mail message mentioning the service.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> While I appreciated the local channel coverage, I'm just a bit surprised that DirecTV didn't send a TV mail message mentioning the service.


What did the hurricane channels have to do with Movers Connection, how to use the mini-guide, or a free trial of Game Lounge?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> While I appreciated the local channel coverage, I'm just a bit surprised that DirecTV didn't send a TV mail message mentioning the service.


I did, too, but they did put it in the guide as a banner in a few places, like next to the Weather Channel and near the news channels.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Uh Oh - Same track!

http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...hur.cod=1&hur.fx=1&hur.obs=1&fire=0&ft=0&sl=0


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> NP. I was answering your post yesterday morning at around 9:30 when we lost power here. We still don't have it back (23 hours and counting). We've never lost it before this for more than 10 minutes in over 20 years.
> 
> I'm at a local McDonald's using their wifi, having breakfast and charging my laptop........... :eek2:


First time a hurricane, or the remains of one, ever got that far north?

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

rich584 said:


> First time a hurricane, or the remains of one, ever got that far north?
> 
> Rich


Not at all - we've had several hit the region over the years. Donna, Gloria, Bob, Floyd and a few in the 50's since I've been alive come to mind.

Complete list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_New_England_hurricanes

We've been lucky at our current address (been here a little more than 20 years) in that this was the first time for us we've lost power for many hours.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Not at all - we've had several hit the region over the years. Donna, Gloria, Bob, Floyd and a few in the 50's since I've been alive come to mind.
> 
> Complete list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_New_England_hurricanes
> 
> We've been lucky at our current address (been here a little more than 20 years) in that this was the first time for us we've lost power for many hours.


Huh. Never realized they got that far north.

Rich


----------



## DaveC27 (Apr 14, 2010)

rich584 said:


> First time a hurricane, or the remains of one, ever got that far north?
> 
> Rich


Nope they go much further. A friend in Iceland tells me they frequently get the remnants of Hurricanes and this one is expected to cross North Scotland late in the week


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I heard a report on the radio this morning that Montreal (Canada) had more tall building glass damage from Irene than New York City did...... :eek2:

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article/1046194--windows-fall-from-montreal-high-rise-as-irene-targets-canada


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Athlon646464" said:


> I heard a report on the radio this morning that Montreal (Canada) had more tall building glass damage from Irene than New York City did...... :eek2:
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article/1046194--windows-fall-from-montreal-high-rise-as-irene-targets-canada


A building guy from New York was saying how they get a lot of wind normally so the building are built to sustain high winds.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DaveC27 said:


> Nope they go much further. A friend in Iceland tells me they frequently get the remnants of Hurricanes and this one is expected to cross North Scotland late in the week


I saw on the map that the storm was gonna hit Iceland. I guess it follows the 
Gulf Stream.

Rich


----------



## DaveC27 (Apr 14, 2010)

rich584 said:


> I saw on the map that the storm was gonna hit Iceland. I guess it follows the
> Gulf Stream.
> 
> Rich


By the time they hit Iceland and the UK they're just heavy storms and hard to differentiate between one of the other many heavy storms we get


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DaveC27 said:


> By the time they hit Iceland and the UK they're just heavy storms and hard to differentiate between one of the other many heavy storms we get


I realize all that now, I had just never given any consideration to where the storms go after they hit us. That Wundermap showed the track all the way to Iceland and Europe. Following the Gulf Stream. Interesting. I've spent a lot of time at sea in those waters and never gave a thought to where the storms came from.

Rich


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Mavrick said:


> *FEMA chief is saying that Irene could affect entire East Coast *


What a bad storm!!!!

Our power was out from sunday morning until Monday Evening


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The smaller the power outage area, the longer you were out.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dude111 said:


> What a bad storm!!!!
> 
> Our power was out from sunday morning until Monday Evening


And where was that?

(People forget that they have no info in their profile)

I was in the Adirondacks near Ft. Ticonderoga and we lost power for about 20 hours. Dead in the middle of the track, but winds didn't seem to exceed about 40 knots.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Dude111 said:


> What a bad storm!!!!
> 
> Our power was out from sunday morning until Monday Evening


Relatively speaking you were lucky. Some lost it for over a week. We were out for about 29 hours.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Dude111 said:


> What a bad storm!!!!
> 
> Our power was out from sunday morning until Monday Evening


That's nothing...

Irene was nothing compared to some of the storms we've been through down here. Consider yourself lucky that Francis, Jeanne or Wilma didn't come your way in years past.


----------

